# Layout pictures



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I am going to be building my Garden RR.  I have a few ideas but would like to get more ideas.  All the pictures I ever see are small sections of layouts.  I am going with a smaller layout for now.  I was wondering if everyone can post some pictures of smaller  layouts and larger if possible but showing the entire or larger portions of your layouts rather than just sections or pieces, if it is possible. I want to see how everyone transitions from lawn to the layout and the use of rocks and other natrual materials for edging etc...   I think It is easier when you see the layout as a whole.   It helps me see those transitions from one area to the other.  I hope this makes sense to everyone on what I am looking for.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Shawn,

My layout is a year old.  I still need to finish building the mine/mountain area (right) and modify my stream/lake area (center).  I'll also add building that I've been working on all winter.  But here is a wide shot showing my entire layout and how it fits within our backyard area.  Hope this helps.  








For a larger version of the photo, please visit my website at - 
http://www.snr.unl.edu/harvey/railroad.htm


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking plan.  Best part is those two front row seats for perfect viewing. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

Have a ball

Dave


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

define small? size doesn't matter..


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's one.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Perfect, keep them coming, size does not really matter.  Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Dave,

When it's all finished, there will be a flagstone patio under those chairs.  The black cover is over a fire pit - nice for viewing on cool fall evenings.
We do as you suggest use those chairs to sit back and enjoy the trains.  









Ed


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ed Harvey on 03/14/2008 6:15 PM
Shawn,

My layout is a year old.  I still need to finish building the mine/mountain area (right) and modify my stream/lake area (center).  I'll also add building that I've been working on all winter.  But here is a wide shot showing my entire layout and how it fits within our backyard area.  Hope this helps.  

For a larger version of the photo, please visit my website at - 
http://www.snr.unl.edu/harvey/railroad.htm



Nice layout.  What is the length of your mainline?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Shawn,

My layout has two mainline ovals. The outer is about 150 ft and the inner about 130 ft.  They are connected at two locations so trains can switch ovals.  The outer oval is connected to the station, town and grain complex, and the inner connects to the mine area and a future switch yard.

Ed


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

My layout is out and back, (point to loop) with a provision for continuous running.








The "start" is over on the left hand side - there's a yard and turntable behind that oak tree.   The loop is on the right, but goes behind some plants and another oak, so it's hard to see.  The connector for continuous running is behind the mill about in the center.   During operations, that track becomes my interchange.    There's more track in the foreground that's not visible in this picture.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lvmosher on 03/15/2008 4:42 AM
Here's one.













There's just someting I find impressive about a man who will go up 50 feet in a bucket truck to take pictures of his railroad.  A true Garden Railroad Hero!  Of course it is a beautiful layout to do such a thing for.  Very nicely done.

But it is a layout that just begs for more pictures.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Shawn layout in 2004
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/leonpete/2004%20x-mas,%20garden%20r.r.%20059.jpg
I used retaining wall block around outside and rock on the inner part of layout to retain soil.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Shawn, layout in 2007, 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/leonpete/train,g-scale,%20OPEN%20HOUSE%20JUNE%2017,%202007%20096.jpg


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Trestle area and pond
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/leonpete/train,g-scale%20384.jpg
shows my use of rock and retaining wall block.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

My short lived outdoor layout being expanded.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

I too am quite impressed with the aerial photography of the backyard layout.  Are there plans for expansion into the house or in place of the house?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's an overhead shot of mine.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Right, I know it's not outside..

Still, this is the yard at Winter Valley and it's pretty typical of the rest.

Looking east towards Pearson.










And SD40-2 and a GP9 are on the station track next to the water tank (now a museum) and that track extends east to a grain auger siding located area across from the Co-op grain elevator.  The elevator shares the siding with a small general purpose freight shed on the right.  That track also serviced a small machine shop in days past but that's been converted into a successful bike repair business.

A large overview of all the communities along the main line will be featured in an upcoming update at www.wvrr.ca  

Dave


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

_ There's just someting I find impressive about a man who will go up 50 feet in a bucket truck to take pictures of his railroad.  A true Garden Railroad Hero!  Of course it is a beautiful layout to do such a thing for.  Very nicely done.

_*Only because I own a bucket truck

The RR runs into the garage... at thelower left hand corner of the aerial picture.

Here's another...









*


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Great layouts so far.


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry my neck is sore!  Next time tell the dang pilot to level the plane out of the 90° turn before he snaps the shutter, OK? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Found this image on my county's web site a couple of years ago.  Not much of a layout, but it fills the bill to see steamer's running.

It is the double loop back -- right center behind my house.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

impatience...

i just had to lay out my future layout. - even if the room is far from finished.

this will be the main level at table hight.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you shouldn't have trouble with roadbeds!


----------



## steam maker (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow that will be very nice!  -  What size room will it be?

Joe


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

the room is/willbe sixteen and a half foot wide, and about 65 foot long. 
but the right of way for the trains is 'only' 46 foot long. 

korm 
.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Is that 46 foot long, or 46 foot long now?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

46 foot is the length from the small 1 foot high foundation of the future wall in the background, to the first rails, one can see at the lower end of the picture. 
look at the first picture in this thread: http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/6/postid/9626/view/topic/Default.aspx 
the foto here is taken from the left side of that plan looking to the right.

if i miss understood you, and you want to know, if the layout may grow - no, it can't. there are two doors, connecting the house with the shop through this room.
so the rest of the room will house the workbench, the cupboards with all the odds and ends and the 'smoking area' of the house.

korm
.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Darn. That's what I wanted to know.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

but limited space is no problem for me. the last layout was about a third of this one. and it was not finished completly in 15 years. 
so, even semiretired i calculate this layout to occupy me for the next 14 years or so. and over 70... i don't plan for that now. 

korm 
.


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

My layout is at ground level, and the transition from lawn to layout is simply a small stream. It's about six inches wide and the bottom is lined with semi-decorative, smooth rounded river rock. The stream only flows when it rains, or when I decide to empty the rain barrel. About once a year I sharpen the stream edges on the lawn side with an old butcher knife.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

pdk I love your style and talent.  What is the size of your track.  Is it the same as the Aristo track?


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By snowshoe on 03/21/2008 5:42 PM


pdk I love your style and talent.  What is the size of your track.  Is it the same as the Aristo track?  



Thanks so much.

The track you see here is code 332 Aluminum from MicroEngineering. It is 45mm gauge just like Aristo, nothing exotic, since all my locos but one use off-the-shelf drive train components. 

The rail is hand-spiked to sleepers ripped from cedar fence boards, using "trimmer tacks" for spikes. I used to use a fair bit of code 250 Al in my layout,  particularly in sidings, but eventually I found that even for sidings it was just too easily damaged by boots and tools.

Cheers...pete


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Larry,
Very nice shot from the bucket. Mine is from the roof of my barn. What are all of the small spruce tree's you have planted? Very impressive. 










Regards,
Mark


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

This one was taken by a professional photographer of the T&LBRR from a 12-foot ladder and appeared in the Orange County Home Magazine, Orange County Register Newspaper, and Post Newspaper..










Article at the link:

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/life/homegarden/abox/article_1548744.php

More pics at our web site:

http://michelleswebkids.com/linda.html


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, 
Thanks. A lot of Alberta Spruce, Junipers and Boxwoods make up the planting. There's another thing in there but my brain can't come up with the name of it at the moment.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Larry,
Thanks for the info. I have, maybe 6 of the small spruces and a bunch of cactus. I would like to get more spruce, based on how nice your layout looks. 
Mark


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Superb landscaping, Larry, toddalin and Mark. Wish my layout looked half as good when seen overall.


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

But Pete your close ups are always the best

The other plant I use a lot is Barberry...although it's on the invasive species list is Massachusetts now so you can't buy it anymore/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

When I had my garden I had it in a raised bed (about 6" on one side and 24" on the other since they yard sloped badly) made with landscape timbers and fill. Mostly helped to keep the worst of the yard weeds out until we hired a lazy neighbor boy who blew the lawn clippings into the garden when he mowed (rather than simply cut the grass going the other direction) and the dandelions caught hold with a vengeance. 

My ex still has the bed, and the plastic "pond", the dwarf spruces, junipers, and perennials are all still there.... somewhere under all the dandelions and thistles.


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

null


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lvmosher on 03/23/2008 10:44 AM
But Pete your close ups are always the best

The other plant I use a lot is Barberry...although it's on the invasive species list is Massachusetts now so you can't buy it anymore/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif



I didn't know that about barberry. I bought and planted two of them just last year, here in Ontario.

Thanks for the compliment. I've spent countless hours with my knees in the dirt, fussing over every square inch of my layout from two feet away (and I've still a ways to go), but given little thought to the overall appearance. This summer I will see if I can encorporate some of the latter.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

We have a lot of barberry here in NJ as well.  Although it is not banned yet.  I think it is too late it grows all ove the place now.  I have plenty in my yard to dig up up and use on my RR.


----------

